# Plow sub contracter from northern Ohio to Detroit Michigan.



## Urselawn (Mar 9, 2006)

I am looking to offer my services for next season to anyone looking for a reliable sub contractor to plow snow anywhere from Columbus Ohio to Detroit Michigan. I have two trucks with new equipment. Also can man both trucks. I have several accounts in Central Ohio but do not receive the heavy snowfalls that are recorded just north of me. I am willing to travel and have no other obligations(besides my own accounts in Columbus) during the winter.


----------

